# Where do you fisherman lodge around carabelle/eastpoint



## Mike in Al (Jun 8, 2016)

My family goes to SGI most every summer for a week . We rent a house on the beach . My sons and I fish most days, usually wading between Eastpoint and carabelle. My wife and daughter spend a lot of time on the beach. Works fine for us and everyone is happy. I would love to  go fishing there more than just that one week a year though. I'm thinking of taking a long weekend trip a time or two this year to get my bay fishing fix and really don't know where to stay. Boat ramps or docks wouldn't be a factor since I don't have a boat but somewhere with a fish cleaning station would be a big plus. I have never ventured into carabelle ,so I have no idea what is there. So my  questions are where do you know that I could stay for just a night or two if it is 

A)  Just my sons and I (no fancy place necessary)

B)  my whole family  (my wife is not hard to please and always ready for a road trip , but I would make some upgrades and spend more for a place to make her and  my daughter comfortable and safe.

C) Any nice option in carabelle there for a rental for our weekly vacation (remember I have never been there and don't know if the beaches there are as nice as SGI ) that would likely satisfy my girls ? If you have any suggestion for areas in carabelle  to consider with nice beaches or any specific places I would appreciate it.

Thanks for any info, options , or experiences you could share to help me with any of the above questions.

                                                                                 Mike


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm going this weekend. 

Looked online Tuesday and found a rental unit that wasn't rented this week. Called the rental firm and asked if could get a good deal since was sitting empty. They gave me what I felt was a pretty sweet deal on a house that's on a canal on SGI. 

It's nothing fancy, but I wasn't looking for anything fancy. Will put boat in water this afternoon and tie it up at the dock. Having it at a dock makes it mighty convenient to go out fishing for a couple of hours at the time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

Not Carabelle but 50 minutes East and has LOTS of places to wade from the Lighthouse to Wakulla Beach. Not to mention, you can rent boats as well.

http://shellislandfishcamp.com/


----------



## brunofishing (Jun 9, 2016)

Sportsman lodge is the best, we stay there all the time very cool place..Take some surf gear, you can fish right there.


----------



## jcbcpa (Jun 9, 2016)

Mike in Al said:


> My family goes to SGI most every summer for a week . We rent a house on the beach . My sons and I fish most days, usually wading between Eastpoint and carabelle. My wife and daughter spend a lot of time on the beach. Works fine for us and everyone is happy. I would love to  go fishing there more than just that one week a year though. I'm thinking of taking a long weekend trip a time or two this year to get my bay fishing fix and really don't know where to stay. Boat ramps or docks wouldn't be a factor since I don't have a boat but somewhere with a fish cleaning station would be a big plus. I have never ventured into carabelle ,so I have no idea what is there. So my  questions are where do you know that I could stay for just a night or two if it is
> 
> A)  Just my sons and I (no fancy place necessary)
> 
> ...



Mike,
I don't like Carrabelle beaches as much as St. George.
I have a small condo (1 bdr and 2 bath) in Carrabelle. I fish there but when we want to go to the beach, we go to St. George Island. My condo is also a rental and it's listed with Sandy Beach rentals. You could look them up and look through their rental units. I'm sure you could find something that will suit your needs. They have places listed that are right where you are already wade fishing. Also, there is a fish cleaning station down on the river on  Marine Street in Carrabelle .


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 9, 2016)

Just yall there to fish, Sportsman Lodge (Eastpoint) or Bay City Lodge (Apalach).  

With the family, I'd do as suggested and wait until a week or so out and see what houses are available and cut a deal on one.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 13, 2016)

huntindawg said:


> Just yall there to fish, Sportsman Lodge (Eastpoint) or Bay City Lodge (Apalach).
> 
> With the family, I'd do as suggested and wait until a week or so out and see what houses are available and cut a deal on one.



Bay City Lodge is great if you have a boat....but not any fishing from the shore there...you would have to ride to get to a spot.  It has a cleaning station and an ice house to store your fish.  It is a great place to stay though, turn right coming out of the canal for saltwater fishing, turn left for fresh water fishing....there are also a number of guides that will work out of there if you are wanting to go that route.


----------



## dday1985 (Jun 14, 2016)

We've stayed at Moorings of Carrabelle, which is a hotel and marina, the last couple times we've been and it's around $100 a night. They've got a fish cleaning station and a pool. Not bad at all


----------

